# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  ΞΑΦΝΙΚΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ

## Law

ΑΦΝΙΚΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα το site και αποφάσισα να σας γράψω και την δική μου πρόσφατη και αρκετά επώδυνη εμπειρία κυρίως γιατί ήταν πολύ ξαφνική. Με τον φίλο μου ήμασταν μαζί σχεδόν δυο χρόνια σε μια σχέση που μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό θεωρούσα ιδανική, ήταν ένας υπέροχος άνθρωπος,πολύ γλυκός, περιποιητικός ο οποίος μου στάθηκε σε μια πολύ δύσκολη περίοδο της ζωής μου καθώς στην διάρκεια της σχέσης μας έχασα τον μπαμπά μου. Ο άνθρωπος αυτός ήταν δίπλα μου σε όλη την δύσκολη αυτή περίοδο και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που πίστεψα ότι ίσως η σχέση αυτή είχε μέλλον. Το δικό μου λάθος που πλέον έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι γατζώθηκα πολύ πάνω του, τον έκανα σε μεγάλο βαθμό επόκεντρο της ζωής μου και ξέκοψα από τις φίλες μου σε επίπεδο εξόδων γιατί ήθελα να περνάμε περισσότερο χρόνο μαζί, το ίδιο ωστόσο και εκέινος γιατί ούτως ή αλλως δεν έβγαινε ιδιαίτερα. Σε αυτά τα δυο χρόνια δεν μαλώσαμε ποτέ η μόνη διαφωνία μας ήταν το γεγονός ότι δεν ήθελε να βγαίνουμε πολύ και το γεγονός ότι δεν συμπαθούσα κάποια άτομα της παρέας του γιατί δεν ταίριαζα μαζί τους και σε ένα βαθμό θεωρώ ότι και αυτό συνέλαβε στην στάση του μετέπειτα. Πριν περίπου ένα μήνα και χωρίς να έχει γίνει τίποτα άλλο με αφορμή μια ανόητη διαφωνία μου είπε ότι θέλει να μείνει μόνος του για να δει αν τελικά με θέλει και αν του λείπω γιατί δεν αισθανόταν όπως στην αρχή. Μέσα σε πέντε μέρες μου ανακοίνωσε ότι θέλει να χωρίσουμε γιατί θεωρεί ότι δεν ταιριάζουμε, ότι δεν είναι ερωτευμένος μαζί μου και μαγαπάει σαν άνθρωπο... όπως καταλαβαίνεται έπαθα σοκ. Και αυτό γιατί τίποτα στην στάση του δεν έδειχνε ότι όντως κάτι είχε αλλάξει μεταξύ μας. όταν τον ρώτησα πόσο καιρό αισθανόταν έτσι μου απάντησε 1 μιση μήνα! Αλλά ήθελε να το προσπαθήσει μόνος του, πλέον του πέρασε και δεν θέλει να συμβιβαστεί από τόσο μικρή ηλικία ( 27 χρονών). Την ημέρα που χωρίσαμε είδα έναν άλλο άντρωπο, ψυχρό και απόμακρο που μου μιλούσε σαν ξένη και απλά μου έλεγε πόσο σίγουρος είναι για την απόφαση του. Έκτοτε δεν επικοινώνησε ξανά, παρά μόνο σε δυο τρια δικά μου μηνύματα που μου απαντούσε τυπικά. 
Αυτο που ειλικρινά με πλήγωσε και είναι ο λόγος που τόσο με έχει πονέσει είναι το γεγονός ότι δεν θέλησε να συζητήσει τίποτα μαζί μου αλλά επί ενάμιση μήνα με κορόιδευε και απλά με μια γελοία αφορμή μου ανακοίνωσε τον χωρισμό μας χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στην σχέση μας. Στους δικούς μου ανθρώπους φάνηκε σαν φάρσα καθώς σε όλους έλεγα πόσο καλά είμαστε και όντως ήμασταν. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι πως γίνεται ενώ δείχνεις ότι αγαπάς τον άλλον, είσαι ερωτευμένος μαζί του απλά να σου περάσει και ενώ λες ότι τον εκτιμάς, ότι τον έβλεπες " σοβαρά" να μην προσπαθείς να σώσεις την σχέση σου, να συζητήσεις τι σε πειράζει όταν βλέπεις ότι κάτι αλλάζει μέσα σου αλλά απλά να του λες μια μέρα δεν θέλω να είμαστε μαζί γιατί μου πέρασε...
Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα, απλά ειλικρινά η στάση του μου φαίνεται ακατανόητη....

----------


## Remedy

> ...δεν έδειχνε ότι όντως κάτι είχε αλλάξει μεταξύ μας. όταν τον ρώτησα πόσο καιρό αισθανόταν έτσι μου απάντησε 1 μιση μήνα! Αλλά ήθελε να το προσπαθήσει μόνος του, πλέον του πέρασε και δεν θέλει να συμβιβαστεί από τόσο μικρή ηλικία ( 27 χρονών). Την ημέρα που χωρίσαμε είδα έναν άλλο άντρωπο, ψυχρό και απόμακρο που μου μιλούσε σαν ξένη και απλά μου έλεγε πόσο σίγουρος είναι για την απόφαση του. Έκτοτε δεν επικοινώνησε ξανά, παρά μόνο σε δυο τρια δικά μου μηνύματα που μου απαντούσε τυπικά. 
> Αυτο που ειλικρινά με πλήγωσε και είναι ο λόγος που τόσο με έχει πονέσει είναι το γεγονός ότι δεν θέλησε να συζητήσει τίποτα μαζί μου αλλά επί ενάμιση μήνα με κορόιδευε και απλά με μια γελοία αφορμή μου ανακοίνωσε τον χωρισμό μας *χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στην σχέση μας*. Στους δικούς μου ανθρώπους φάνηκε σαν φάρσα καθώς σε όλους *έλεγα πόσο καλά είμαστε και όντως ήμασταν.* Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι πως γίνεται ενώ δείχνεις ότι αγαπάς τον άλλον, είσαι ερωτευμένος μαζί του απλά να σου περάσει και ενώ λες ότι τον εκτιμάς, *ότι τον έβλεπες " σοβαρά" να μην προσπαθείς να σώσεις την σχέση σου*, να συζητήσεις τι σε πειράζει όταν βλέπεις ότι κάτι αλλάζει μέσα σου αλλά απλά να του λες μια μέρα δεν θέλω να είμαστε μαζί γιατί μου πέρασε...
> Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα, απλά ειλικρινά η στάση του μου φαίνεται ακατανόητη....


καλησπερα λο .
η γνωμη μου ειναι, οτι εφοσον ειχατε τοσο μεγαλη σχεση κι οχι μια απλη γνωριμια, δεν μπορει να συνεβη μια αλλαγη απ την μια μερα στην αλλη.
ή υπηρξε μακροχρονη αλλαγη που εσυ δεν αντιληφθηκες και απλα στο ξεφουρνισε αποτομα, η εγινε μια αποτομη αλλαγη στην δικη του ζωη που εσυ δεν ηξερες, οπως πχ μια νεα γνωριμια...
εγω πιστευω πως εγινε το δευτερο.
σε αυτο συνηγορει και η απολυτη σταση του και αυτο που λες οτι μετα απο μια τοσο φαινομενικα ταιριαστη σχεση δεν ενδιαφερθηκε να προσπαθησει να τα βρειτε. ισως τα βρηκε αλλου με αλλην και γι αυτο δεν σου εδωσε περιθωρια συζητησεων.

δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην "ειχε αλλαξει τιποτε στην σχεση σας", και να εξαφανιστει, μαλλον εννοεις οτι ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ δεν ειχε αλλαξει κατι. φαινεται ομως οτι αλλαξε για εκεινον.
για τον εναμισυ μηνα ψεματα δεν θα συμφωνησω. οταν αλλαζουν τα αισθηματα σου και κατι σε προβληματιζει δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να το λες στον αλλο απο την πρωτη σκεψη που εκανες και να τον βαλεις σε διαδικασιες αμφιβολιας και ανησυχιας. καλα εκανε και βεβαιωθηκε για το τι θελει και στο ειπε μετα, για μενα.
εκτος αν μιλαμε για αλλου ειδους απατη, οπως μια παραλληλη σχεση. τοτε οντως, μιλαμε για ψεμα, οχι για προβληματισμους.

εμενα δεν μου φαινεται ακατανοητη η σταση του, παντως. μου φαινεται πολυ συνηθισμενη για καποιον που του περασε ο ερωτας η βρηκε κατι αλλο.

----------


## kerasi

Γεια σου law. Η ασήμαντη διαφωνία που λες οτι είχατε ποια ηταν;

----------


## deleted-member230916

προσεξε με... η ζωη ειναι ωραια αλλα ειναι και αδικη...ειναι σκληρη η αληθεια αλλα δεν μπορεις να πεις στον αλλον να νιωσει για σενα. ενιωσε,ναι..αλλα τωρα οπως λεει του περασε. σου φαινεται αδυνατο αλλα περνανε αυτα.. δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι για αυτο. βεβαια, σου μιλαω εγω που μετα απο εναν χωρισμο, "παρακαλουσα" συνεχεια κ τωρα τα βρηκαμε κ ειμαστε ακομα μαζι. οποτε στη θεση σου θα εκανα αυτο που ειχα κανει και τοτε. θα του μιλουσα συνεχεια..θα του ελεγα αυτα που νιωθω γιατι οταν αγαπας δεν τα παρατας τοσο ευκολα. κανεις τα παντα! στο τελος,θα δεις αν επιασε τοπο η προσπαθεια σου. αν οχι,μην σκας, λενε: οτι οδηγει σε καλο ειναι υπεροχο,οτι οδηγει σε κακο ειναι μια εμπειρια!! να παρεις τα θετικα απ αυτη τη σχεση,σαν μια σχεση που εκανε εναν ωραιο κυκλο,ο οποιος εκλεισε.

----------


## Law

Καλημερα kerasi, η διαφωνία ήταν μετά από μια έξοδο για ένα θέμα σχετικά με την οδήγηση, τόσο ασήμαντο και ανόητο, το απόλυτο τίποτα, ήταν η πρώτη φορά που μου μίλησε απότομα και όταν χωρίσαμε μου είπε ότι ήταν η αφορμή...

----------


## Law

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και επειδή όπως ανέφερα και στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα βίωσα μια πολύ μεγάλη και επίσης ξαφνική απώλεια στην οικογένεια μου ξέρω πως το τέλος μιας σχέσης δεν είναι το τέλος του κόσμου. Ωστόσο όταν έχεις γνήσια και αληθινά συναισθήματα σε πονάει πολύ ένας χωρισμός ειδικά όταν ο άνθρωπος που είχες δίπλα σου σε έκανε ευτυχισμένη.Σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να επέμβω στα αισθήματα του, ούτε να τον κάνω να με ξανά ερωτευτεί. έκανα διάφορες κινήσεις μέσω μηνυμάτων και με τηλέφωνα, του είπα πόσο τον αγαπώ, ότι μπορούμε να δώσουμε μια ακόμη ευκαιρία αλλά πάντα μου απαντούσε ευγενικά αλλά ψυχρά και μου είπε ότι το έχει πάρει απόφαση...συνεπώς πόσο να επιμείνω? Μακάρι όσα έλεγα να άλλαζαν κάτι αλλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός και δεν κάνει καμία κίνηση βλέπω ότι μάλλον είναι οριστικό. Απλά ξέρω ότι δεν ήταν μόνο δική του απόφαση, μεσολάβησαν λόγια από φίλους του με τους οποίους δεν ταίριαζα και δεν ήθελα να κάνω παρέα. όχι βέβαια ότι οφείλεται σε αυτούς αλλά αν ήδη δεν είσαι καλά και αυτό ενισχύεται από δικούς σου ανθρώπους καταλήγεις πιο εύκολα. Πάντως ειλικρινά με πειράζει ο τρόπος, το γεγονός ότι χωρίς να αλλάξει στην συμπεριφορά του απέναντι μου τίποτα, μα τίποτα μου είπε να χωρίσουμε, χωρίς καμία διάθεση να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια. Και επειδή βρεθήκαμε δυο φορές, την πρώτη οπότε και μου είπε ότι θέλει χρόνο ήταν ο άνθρωπος που ήξερα, που όταν έφυγα απ το σπίτι του έκλαιγε... όταν τον ξαναείδα 5 μέρες μετά ήταν ένας άλλος άνθρωπος, ψυχρός, τυπικός, που μου μιλούσε σαν να ήμουν γνωστή του, αυτό ειλικρινά με σκότωσε, τέτοια αλλαγή σε τόσες λίγες μέρες... Και μετά απλά εξαφανίστηκε σαν να μην υπήρξε ποτέ η σχέση μας. Από κει που με το ζόρι βγαίναμε ξαφνικά ανεβάζει φωτογραφίες με την παρέα του να ξενυχτάει και να πίνει με διάφορα σχόλια.. και ρωτάω απλά για ποιον λόγο? Όταν ξέρεις ότι ο άλλος θα το δει και θα τον πειράξει...είσαι καλά και μπράβο αλλά γιατί το κάνεις τόσο εμφανές ότι δεν σε πείραξε καθόλου ότι έγινε?Δεν ξέρω αν σας έχει τύχει αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι τόσο λάθος και τόσο παιδικό, που με κάνει να νιώθω ότι του ήμουν ένα βάρος που έφυγε και τώρα επιτέλους περνάει καλά!

----------


## Law

Καλησπέρα remedy, για άλλη σχέση από όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει κάτι, τον ρώτησα και εγώ πολλές φορές αλλά ήταν κάθετος ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα, θα μου πεις θα το παραδεχόταν?Πιστεύω πως ναι, ωστόσο επειδή είναι σχεδόν ένας μήνας που χωρίσαμε ίσως να υπάρχει κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω. Σίγουρα άλλαξε για εκείνον αλλά δεν έδειχνε τίποτα, η συμπεριφορά του ήταν η ίδια όπως τόσο καιρό και όταν τον ρώτησα πως μου έδειχνε ότι δεν ήταν καλά, μου είπε επειδή δεν σου έστελνα πολλά μηνύματα...

----------


## kerasi

Στα 2-3 μηνύματα που είχες στείλει μετα το χωρισμό και λες σου απαντούσε τυπικά, τι του έλεγες;

----------


## deleted-member230916

ξερω πως πληγωθηκες,αλλα δεν εισαι ουτε η πρωτη ουτε η τελευταια! ελπιζω αυτο να σε παρηγορει λιγο.. πολλες σχεσεις τελειωνουν,αδικα και χωρις αιτια. δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου να το ξεπερασει..μην τον ενοχλησεις αλλο! θα σου περασει :)

----------


## Law

Με ρωτουσε αν ειμαι καλα και πως παει η δουλεια μου τιποτα αλλο, την τελευταια φορα που τον πηρα δεν απαντησε καν μου εστειλε μηνυμα απλα οτι ειναι εξω και δεν μπορει να μιλησει

----------


## Law

> ξερω πως πληγωθηκες,αλλα δεν εισαι ουτε η πρωτη ουτε η τελευταια! ελπιζω αυτο να σε παρηγορει λιγο.. πολλες σχεσεις τελειωνουν,αδικα και χωρις αιτια. δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου να το ξεπερασει..μην τον ενοχλησεις αλλο! θα σου περασει :)


Πλεον δεν εχω σκοπο να τον ξαναεπικοινωνησω, θεωρω οτι ειναι ασκοπο οταν δεν ενδιαφερεται ο ιδιος αλλα ειλικρινα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να σε ξεγραφει μετα απο τοσο καιρο ετσι ευκολα γιατι του περασε... Τι να πω, καμια συζητηση, καμια προσπαθεια για μια σχεση που αυτος κυνηγησε πολυ για να υπαρξει κ χωρισαμε και οι δυο απο τις προηγουμενες σχεσεις μας για να ειμαστε μαζι

----------


## kerasi

Απο το facebook μήπως τον έσβησες;

----------


## Law

Εγω δεν εχω λογαριασμο ειναι φιλος με φιλες μου, αλλα ανεβαζει συνεχεια φωτο, σχολια, αλλαζει φωτογραφια προφιλ που ειχε να αλλαξει οσο καιρο ημασταν μαζι και γενικα παρουσιαζει μια εικονα τι καλα που περναω τωρα που χωρισα απο κει που δεν εμπαινε καθολου

----------


## kerasi

Ωραία, απλα στο λέω γιατι συνήθως στους χωρισμούς μας πιάνει να σβήσουμε τον αλλο απ' τον εκνευρισμό που έχουμε συνήθως ή για να μη βλέπουμε και επηρεαζόμαστε. Θα σου λεγα δηλαδή να μη τον σβήσεις γενικότερα απο οποιοδήποτε μέσο. Έξω κάπου υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον συναντήσεις;

----------


## Law

> Ωραία, απλα στο λέω γιατι συνήθως στους χωρισμούς μας πιάνει να σβήσουμε τον αλλο απ' τον εκνευρισμό που έχουμε συνήθως ή για να μη βλέπουμε και επηρεαζόμαστε. Θα σου λεγα δηλαδή να μη τον σβήσεις γενικότερα απο οποιοδήποτε μέσο. Έξω κάπου υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον συναντήσεις;


Δυστυχως ναι γιατι μενουμε πολυ κοντα, ξερεις οντως δεν χρειαζεται να τον μπλοκαρεις απο παντου αλλα και το να μαθαινεις τι κανει νομιζω ειναι χειροτερο και κυριως οταν ο αλλος περναει τοσο καλα και το δειχνει σε κανει ακομα χειροτερα....δεν ξερω μαλλον ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα καποιοι προχωρανε πολυ πιο γρηγορα..

----------


## elis

Εγω που στα λεω αυτα πλεον δε μπορω να μιλησω τι φαρμακα τι σκατα παιρνω αχρηστευτικα αγαπησα πραγματικα μαλλον κ ειμαι περηφανοσ που το ενιωσα δεν ειμαι περηφανοσ για τυχον μαλακιεσ που γινανε πρωτον γιατι δε ξερω τι εγινε δε θυμαμαι τιποτα κ δευτερον αχρηστευτικα πλεον κ ησυχασα τωρα απο αγαπη εγινε αυτο απο τι εγινε δε ξερω παντωσ τωρα ποναω ολη μερα κ ειμαι αχρηστοσ παλι δε ξερω πωσ γινεται αυτο

----------


## kostas2727

elis. Τι σουχουν κανει ρε φιλαρακι και βγαζεις τοσο πυκρα στα μηνυματα σου ?

----------


## elis

Που να μ ακουσεισ να παιζω μπουζουκι μιλαμε κλαιει το μπουζουκι αμα μ ακουσεισ θα καταλαβεισ τελοσ παντων το αφηνουμε αυτο

----------


## elis

Μιλαμε για πονο οχι αστεια δε μπορω να μιλησω απο τον πονο

----------


## kostas2727

Τωρα κοροιδευεις ρ φιλαρακι ?

----------

